# Chili



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Today is a perfect day for chili. I made a gallon yesterday with ground chuck and chorizo. I am going to have a big bowl with Ruffle potato chips.
What's your favorite homemade?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Super Bowl Steak Chili

1 lb ground beef 73% lean
1 lb cubed steak; beef ribeye or venison
1 28 oz can kidney beans
1 28 oz can stewed tomatoes
1-2 onions coarsely diced
2-3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
3-4 cups broth mixture made with 1 cup water to 1 cube beef bouillon
3-6 tbsp chili powder to taste
1 tsp tomato paste
salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp olive oil

Garnish (optional): sour cream, shredded cheddar cheese, chopped green onions

In a large stock pot on medium high heat, season steak with salt and pepper, heat the olive oil, brown the steak, and reserve. Season ground beef with salt and pepper, brown, pour off most of the fat and reserve the meat. Sauté onions in 1-2 T beef fat until soft. Add garlic and saute until fragrant. Add browned meat, beans, tomatoes including liquid, tomato paste, 3 tbsp chili powder, and enough broth mixture to cover the ingredients, plus 1 inch. Bring to a boil, store, then reduce heat to a simmer. Simmer for 2-3 hours, stirring every 30 minutes, adjust seasoning as desired. If desired, garnish with sour cream, shredded cheddar and chopped green onions. Serve with skillet corn bread and green salad.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Super Bowl Steak Chili
> 
> 1 lb ground beef 73% lean
> 1 lb cubed steak; beef ribeye or venison
> ...


That's almost like mine except for the cubed steak, tomato paste and both. I will try that next time. I add oregano, in everything. Oh, and crushed red pepper.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

One pound ground round
one pound ground pork
one good size beef roast
one good size pork roast
one or two of a whole bunch of different kinds of peppers, nothing too hot, ranging from sweet to medium. Maybe one kinda sorta hot one.
two big sweet onions
one clove garlic
one or two bay leaves
chili powder
cumin
salt
custom seasoned pepper
one can whole tomatoes
one or two cubes of beef bullion
Trim fat from the roasts, but keep the fat in big slabs.

Cube up the roasts, brown the ground stuff (do not drain). Put the meat and slabs of fat in a small to medium size stock pan or a good size crock pot.

*VERY VERY IMPORTANT!!! Guys, empty your bladder before chopping the peppers. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: But if you do have to go while chopping the peppers, wash your hands very thoroughly, using lots of soap and lots and lots of warm water before doing anything in the bathroom process!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:*

Put it all together and cook on HIGH for a while (if using a stock pan then stir almost constantly), then turn down to low and simmer the rest of the day, stirring occasionally. Using a crock pot, cook on HIGH for several hours, then turn down to LOW for the rest of the day. When done, remove slabs of fat and the bay leaves. Let it cool, then put in the 'fridge for a day or two. Now it's done.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bobcolenso said:


> *VERY VERY IMPORTANT!!! Guys, empty your bladder before chopping the peppers. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: But if you do have to go while chopping the peppers, wash your hands very thoroughly, using lots of soap and lots and lots of warm water before doing anything in the bathroom process!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:*


That's why I now wear disposable plastic gloves when chopping hot peppers.
One year I had several Thai pepper plants in the garden and chopped up most by hand. I learned my lesson. My fingers and hands burned for quite a while afterward.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Although it's nearly the beginning of summer, I thought I might share my chili recipe.

Wet -
½ c Beef broth 
29 oz Diced tomatoes
29 oz Crushed tomatoes
8 oz Tomato paste
7 oz Canned chopped green chilies 
2 or 3 Canned chipotle peppers (seeded and chopped) 
1 Tbl Adobo sauce (what the chipotles come packed in)

Dry-
1½ tsp Whole cumin seed (toast and grind)
1 tsp Whole coriander seed (toast and grind)
¼ tsp Unsweetened cocoa powder (Optional, but add 1 tsp more adobo sauce if you add this)
⅓ c Chili powder
1½ tsp Oregano
1 tsp Black pepper
1½ tsp Salt
½ tsp Cayanne powder
1 Tbl Sugar

Veg-
60 oz Beans (I use 2 dark kidney, 1 light kidney, and 1 can black beans) (15oz cans)
2 cloves Garlic (grated)
1 Onion (Diced)
1 Red bell pepper (Diced)
1 Jalapeno (Seeded and diced)

Meat- 
2½ Lbs Meat ( I like chili grind venison, but regular beef hamburger will work fine )

Combine the wet with the dry, add the beans, saute the trinity and add it. 
Brown the meat and drain most, but not all the grease.
Add all to a crockpot and set on high for 4 hours or low for 8.
Or add to a large stockpot and bring to a boil, then simmer over a low flame for 3 to 5 hours adding water or stock as needed.

Great with some pinconning cheddar and crackers on top.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

One thing about chili, it can be as simple or complex as you like.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> ......... I
> I am going to have a big bowl with Ruffle potato chips.
> ....


lol

I like mine with barley. Sides of coleslaw and sweet potato.

L & O


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love Barley in soup! Never even thought of using it in Chili!

old Colonel Fred


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Stupid easy kid friendly chili:

Brown two pounds of ground something in a big dutch oven. I usually use a pound of venison and a pound of chorizo, but chuck or pork sausage works just fine.

Drain all the fat. Add three cans of chili beans of your choice, then four small cans of petite diced tomotoes. Add about a Tablespoon of cumin and 3-4 of Chili Powder. Simmer a long time. Sometimes I'll transfer it to a crock pot and put it on "keep warm" overnight.

After it's mellowed check the seasoning and add to taste.

I'm sure there's 100 of tweaks to this recipe that could be made. One version we add half a can of Pabst and use 2# of ground venison - "deer and beer".


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Stupid easy kid friendly chili:
> 
> Brown two pounds of ground something in a big dutch oven. I usually use a pound of venison and a pound of chorizo, but chuck or pork sausage works just fine.
> 
> ...


I do my chili similar to yours, but I stick with beef hamburger mostly. Sometimes I will add some Jimmy Dean sausage if I have some left over. I add cumin and taco seasoning in my chili and garlic. Don't forget the onions.


----------

